#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-02
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2488-1: ClamAV vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2488-1/>
<sp> καλησπερα
<sp> εγκατέστησα περιβαλλον gnome σε ubuntu 14.04 και από τότε δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω ταπερταρία οθόνης. Τι μπορώ να κάνω;
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-03
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2489-1: unzip vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2489-1/>
<Spuros12345> Γεια σας
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-04
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2493-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2493-1/> || USN-2492-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2492-1/> || USN-2491-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2491-1/> || USN-2490-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2490-1/>
<neopas> kalimera
<neopas> KALIMERA
<kerato> oxi fwnes
<kerato> gm
<neopas> pote fones
<neopas> einai kaneis edo?
<neopas> talos?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2469-2: Django regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2469-2/> || USN-2494-1: file vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2494-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-05
<cas_> hi guys
<Anoniem4l> hi
<cas_> poia ekdosi ubuntu na katevaso gia tablet?
<cas_> exo to  Bitmore LineTab 701 - Tablet 7" 4GB     dualcore 1g ram
<cas_> einai symvato me ubuntu?
<kerato> no
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-06
<themhz> Καλημέρα, θέλω να εγκαταστίσω το PCNTL-extension για php
<themhz> μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος?
<asotos> χαιρετε χαιρετε
<asotos> μπορω να ρωτησω κατι εδω για ενα προβλημα με την sd του κινητου μου;
<asotos> ειναι καποιος διαθεσιμος παρακαλω!!
<Christos_> Γεια σας
<Christos_> εχω ανα σχετικα παλιο pc με 3 giga ram.να εγκαταστησω 32 η 64  ubuntu 14.10?
<talos-mintgr> 32bit
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-07
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324330#p324330>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324331#p324331>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324339#p324339>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Critical Vulnerability bug in Debian and Red Hat variant <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324343#p324343>
<kerato> old
<kilon> o palios einai alios
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324345#p324345>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324350#p324350>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324365#p324365>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-08
<jemadux> ktogias: ping
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324381#p324381>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324385#p324385>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324386#p324386>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324388#p324388>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324389#p324389>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324392#p324392>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324395#p324395>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324397#p324397>
<kerato> Euaki hremhse ligo koukla ok
<Euaki> kerato: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kerato> only a bot alla mas ta ekanes planhtes
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324398#p324398>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324399#p324399>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324400#p324400>
<talos-mintgr> λιγακι
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324410#p324410>
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-08
<RODIFIRE> Γεια σας :)
<RODIFIRE> ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να ρυθμησω το xchat irc μου με αυτην την συζητηση? να με βοηθησει?
<kerato> RODIFIRE an exeis xchat kane dexi klik sto tetragwnaki me to onoma tou kanaliou kai pata add to favorites
<RODIFIRE> ποιο ειναι το ονομα? (ειμαι με firefox)
<RODIFIRE> γιατι δεν μπορω να το κανω δεν καταλαβα καλα που
<koleygr> μηπως ξερει κανεις να μου πει αν πρεπει να απεγκαταστησω το texlive πριν περασω απο debian 7 σε 8?
<koleygr> Ρωταω γιατι καπου ειχε παρει το ματι μου πως το texlive δε δεχεται πανω απο μια αναβαθμιση
<koleygr> και δεν ξερω αν εχει κανει ηδη μια
<ee2455> koleygr: Δε θυμάμαι να έχω διαβάσει πουθενά ότι το TeXLive δε δέχεται πάνω από μία αναβάθμιση...
<ee2455> Πώς έγκατέστησες το TeXLive; Από τα repositories του Debian;
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> Απλα εχω το debian δυο (και βαλε) χρονια και μπορει να εχει αναβαθμιστει καποια φορα το texlive
<koleygr> http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/55437/how-do-i-update-my-tex-distribution
<koleygr> Εδω το λεει για την αδυναμια αναβαθμισης
<ee2455> koleygr: Μπορείς να μου πεις πού ακριβώς το λέει; (Για να μην ψάχνω όλο αυτό το κατεβατό.)
<koleygr> This means that if you have e.g. TeXLive 2011, you can update its packages roughly until TeXLive 2012 is created. After that point, your 2011 system will not be able to update any packages ever again using the normal package manager. (You can update individual packages manually via CTAN, of course.)
<ee2455> Νομίζω ότι αυτό ισχύει αν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει τον texlive installer (aka "vanilla texlive installation") για να εγκαταστήσεις το texlive.
<ee2455> Εσύ χρησιμοποίησες τον package manager του Debian.
<koleygr> λες δηλαδη να αναβαθμιστει απο μονο του?
<koleygr> ναι εγω το εκανα με τον package manager του debian
<koleygr> Ωραια... δικιο πρεπει να εχεις... Σ ευχαριστω ee2455
<koleygr> θα αναβαθμισω απλα το debian και βλεπουμε
<koleygr> ee2455... ειχες απόλυτο δικιο... το TeXLive αναβαθμιζεται αυτοματα
<koleygr> Σ ευχαριστω
<ee2455> Τίποτα :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-09
<alexpag> Καλημέρα μήπως γνωρίζετε πότε θα επαναλειτουργήσει το forum;
<kerato> agnwston
<alexpag> κριμα!:(
<eiosifidis> ρώτα στην λίστα ότι θέλεις.
<eiosifidis> Οι διαχειριστές του Google Plus μπορείτε να σουλουπώσετε λίγο την κοινότητα εκεί και να γράφουν ερωτήσεις εκεί.
<blessed> kalhmera sas, yparxei kapio link na katevaso ta linux ?
<kerato> ..
<Chetan> Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-19) ... Processing triggers for systemd (225-1ubuntu9) ... Errors were encountered while processing:  tomcat7 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Chetan> ??????
<nik> Καλησπέρα
<nik> Μέσω της πλατφόρμας steam έχω εγκαταστήσει το παιχνίδι war thunder
<nik> Το παιχνίδι κολλάει μόλις πυροβολήσω είτε με αεροπλάνο είτε με τανκ (ίσως με τον ήχο). Πως θα μπορέσω να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα. Κάρτα γραφικών είναι της Amd και παίζει με τους ανοιχτούς οδηγούς.
<nik> 14.04.3 έκδοση λογισμικού.
<kerato> sth 8esh sou 8a ksekinousa na psaxnw apo edw
<kerato> https://steamcommunity.com/app/236390/discussions/search/?q=linux&gidforum=864976115084793912&include_deleted=1
<nik> Ευχαριστώ πολύ
<robopal> kerato, eides mipos xfiles episode 3?
<kerato> oxi den prolava robo
<robopal> ok
<kerato> katevasa ki ena tainiaki pou mou proteine enas filos
<robopal> pio?
<kerato> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071360/
<robopal> a nai klassiki tainia!
<robopal> poly kali ontos
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-10
<thanos> Καλημέρα σε όλους
<thanos> μια ερώτηση..
<thanos> κατέβασα το popcorn time.. Ειναι σε zip.. Πώς το κάνω εγκατάσταση?? ΕΥχαριστώ πολύ
<Makis> Καλημέρα σας αν κατεβάσω την τελευταία διανομή των kubuntu linux  για γραφικό kde θα υποστηρίζει την ελληνική γλώσσα σε όλα
<kerato> nai maki
<takisko> καλησπέρα, ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα update ?
<ntellos> kalispera
<ntellos_> einai kaneis online?
<Macedon> Γεια σας παιδια!
<Macedon> εδω και μερες εχω προβλημα με τον ηχο σε ubuntu 14.04 μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει;
<robopal> οχι εγω
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα.
<pc_magas> BB
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-11
<RODIFIRE> Γεια σας :)
<RODIFIRE> γνωριζει κανεις πως να βαλω ubuntu ενω εχω windows 10?
<robopal> thes na sviseis entelws ta windows?
<RODIFIRE_> σορρυ εχω προβλημα με το ιντερνετ....
<RODIFIRE_> οχι θελω να κρατησω τα 10 και να βαλω στο μελλον και τα 7 ξανα
<RODIFIRE_> quit
<Antonis_> kalimera
<Antonis_> paides einai kapoios edw na kanw mia erwthsh?
<kerato> pes
<Antonis_> exw perasei ta ubuntu pou thelw na se ena dvd ws dedomena
<Antonis_> pws ksekinaw to format
<Antonis_> gia na perastous ta ubuntu kai na svisoun ta windows pou exw twra panw?
<kerato> den prepei na ta valeis ws dedomena
<kerato> prepei na ta valeis ws iso
<kerato> me ta agglika pws pas
<Antonis_> a nai?
<kerato> nai
<kerato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Antonis_> se ti morfi omws ws iso?
<kerato> des to link
<Antonis_> na ta kanw eggrafi se dvd ws dedomena pali?
<kerato> oxi, des to link
<Antonis_> den vgazw akri :/
<Antonis_> kerato tha mporouses na mou eksigiseis ti prepei na kanw an sou einai eukolo?
<kerato> poia windows exeis
<Antonis_> ta 7
<kerato> wraia vale ena keno dvd sto drive
<kerato> pigaine ekei pou katevases to .iso tou ubuntu
<kerato> kai pata dexi klik sto iso
<Antonis_> nai
<kerato> write to disk
<kerato> burn disc image, pws to leei
<Antonis_> gia na dw
<Antonis_> den leei kati teteio patwntas deksi klik
<Antonis_> anoigma,koinh xrhsh me... na to kanw extact kati teteia
<kerato> oxi mi to kaneis extract
<Antonis_> nai afou xreiazetai ws iso profanos kai den to kanw
<Antonis_> exeis team?
<kerato> exw alla exw douleia
<Antonis_> kala se euxaristw gia ton xrono sou pantws,as ksanadiavasw to link pou me edwses stin arxi
<Antonis_> a to vrika
<Antonis_> kai otan to kanw burn etsi opws mou eipes
<Antonis_> ti kanw?
<kerato> kaneis reboot me to dvd sto drive
<kerato> kai an den einai 1st device sth seira tou boot to vazeis na einai
<kerato> apo to bios
<kerato> kai meta arxizei to install
<Antonis_> katalava
<Antonis_> euxaristw poly file
<kerato> ok
<Antonis_> na eisai kala
<Antonis_> :)
<RODIFIRE> γεια σας εχω κατεβαση το ubunto 14 απο την σελιδα που δινεται και θελω να το εγκαταστισω αλλα χωρις να σβησω τα Windows 10 ( και τα 7 που δεν δουλευουν λογο uefi) ξερει κανεις να μου πει την διαδικασια?
<kerato_> me ta agglika pws pas
<RODIFIRE> δεν εχω ιδετερο προβλημα τα καταφερνω
<RODIFIRE> δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο κομματι μου αλλα πιστευω μπορω να διαβασω καποιο οδηγο στα αγγλικα
<kerato_> https://www.google.gr/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=install+ubuntu+along+windows+10+youtube&tbm=vid
<RODIFIRE> αν θελησω αργοτερα να προσθεσω χωρο ειναι ευκολο?
<kerato_> ginetai
<RODIFIRE> και ποσο χωρο ειναι καλυτερα να δωσω για το swap? εχω 8gb ram στον υπολογιστη μου
<kerato_> alla kalo einai na mhn 8elhseis :P
<kerato_> tipota
<kerato_> 1-2 gb etsi typika
<RODIFIRE> στα xubuntu μου ειχανε πει να βαλω ορο η ram στο laptop μου :/
<RODIFIRE> χαχαχα γιατι να μην θελησω ρε? :P :P :P :P
<kerato_> e giati prepei na mpeis pali me live cd/usb kai na kaneis resize to partition me to ntfs
<kerato_> kai einai manoura kai 8elei poly wra
<RODIFIRE> καταλαβα
<RODIFIRE> δηλαδη και στα xubuntu Καλα ειναι να απο 4 να το κανω 1? δεν χρησημεβουν καθολου που εχω 4?
<kerato_> to eides pote na swaparei?
<kerato_> telospantwn asto opws einai
<junka> me ta agglika pws pas
<RODIFIRE> καλα τα παω με τα αγγλικα :)
<RODIFIRE> απο οσο θυμαμαι που κοιτουσα οχι δεν το ειδα να ανεβαινει και ποτε.... :/
<junka> not you, Mr kerato
<kerato_> nai egw parei to lower einai gnwsto
<RODIFIRE> χαχα οκ sorry :)
<junka> το swap χρειαζεται αν κανεις hibernate to pc
<RODIFIRE> και τι ειναι αυτο? :P
<junka> vale windows XP SP4 kalitera
<RODIFIRE> αν γινοταν μεσω sd να το τρεξω θα το ειχα και αυτο για το Laptop Μου
<RODIFIRE> παω για εγκατασταση ubuntu :) :) :)
<kerato_> famous last words
<kerato_> junka ti nea manmu
<RODIFIRE> μολις εκανα εγκατασταση τα ubuntu στο pc μου αλλα μου φαινονται αρκετα πιο διαφορετικα απο τα xubuntu του laptop μου
<RODIFIRE> δεν μπορω πχ να τα φτιαξω οπως θελω εγω
<RODIFIRE> να βαλω "ταμπλο" πανω κατω με κουμπη εναρξης να βαλω το κουμπη "χ" του παραθυρου (που το κλεινει) απο δεξια και οχι αριστερα καιε τσι
<RODIFIRE> κοιταξα της ρυθμησεις αλλα δεν ειδα να μου εχει τοσο ελευθερια οπως στο xubuntu μαλλον τα εχει αλλιως?
<RODIFIRE> η πρεπει να κανω εγκατασαση κατι για να τα κανω?
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Το vanilla Ubuntu χρησιμοποιεί το Unity, δηλαδή το desktop environment που βλέπεις...
<ee2455> Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, εσύ θέλεις ένα "traditional" desktop.
<ee2455> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις το Ubuntu MATE.
<ee2455> Το MATE είναι fork του Gnome 2.
<RODIFIRE> δεν πολυ καταλαβαινω
<RODIFIRE> αλλα για να αλλαξω χρωμα το δεικτη του Mouse
<RODIFIRE> και ολα αυτα
<RODIFIRE> πρεπει να ξανα εγκαταστησω τα ubuntu mate?
<ee2455> Θέλεις ένα "παραδοσιακό" περιβάλλον εργασίας, δε θέλεις; Δηλαδή ένα start menu, panels πάνω-κάτω με τις ανοικτές εφαρμογές, το "Χ" δεξιά κλπ κλπ.
<ee2455> Σωστά;
<Johnny__> Kαλημέρα
<RODIFIRE> ναι καπως ετσ
<RODIFIRE> στο xubuntu πχ ειχα βαλει στο πανω ταμπλο εκκινητες απο διαφορες εφαρμογες
<Johnny__> μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος
<RODIFIRE> και ετσι της εβρησκα αμεσα και χωρισμενες σε παιχνδια προγραμματακαι ετσι
<Johnny__> γιατί όταν καίω το ubuntu 15 δεν δουλεύει;
<Johnny__> είτε το βάλω σε usb είτε σε dvd το ίδιο και αυτό
<Johnny__> τι γίνεται;
<Johnny__> άλλαξε κάτι;
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: ΟΚ. Το "κανονικό" Ubuntu που εγκατέστησες δεν ακολουθεί αυτό το στυλ, χρησιμοποιεί το Unity desktop environment που είναι αυτό που βλέπεις.
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Αν θες κλασσικό desktop environment (όπως το περιέγραψα παραπάνω) θα πρέπει να πας σε άλλα flavors του Ubuntu.
<Johnny__> δηλαδή;
<RODIFIRE> δηλαδη πρεπει να κανω "format" να καψω αλλο δυσκο και να ξανα κανω εγκατασταση με τον ιδιο τροπο απο την αρχη?
<Johnny__> για να μπορώ να δω την γνώριμη εικόνα εισαγωγής, όπως παλιά πρέπει να ακολουθήσω άλλον τρόπο απο τον παλιό γνώριμο;
<RODIFIRE> πχ να βαλω το ubuntu mate Που μου ειπες?
<Johnny__> ά γειά σου
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Δεν ξέρω τί partitions έχεις στο δίσκο σου... Αυτό που θα έκανα εγώ είναι να εγκαταστήσω κάποιο άλλο Ubuntu flavor πάνω στο "απλό" Ubuntu που μόλις εγκατέστησες.
<Johnny__> κοίτα στο macbook pro τον σκληρό τον πεντακοσσάρι τον χώρισα σε τρία μέρη
<Johnny__> διαμερίσματα
<Johnny__> ένα για τα el capitan
<Johnny__> ένα για τα windows 10
<Johnny__> και ένα για τα linux
<RODIFIRE> (εχω windows 10 και 2gb swap ) και πως γινεται να κανω κατι τετοιο? αν γινειται απο πανω ισως να ειναι πιο καλα
<ee2455> Johnny__: Απευθύνομαι στον RODIFIRE, όχι σε σένα :-)
<Johnny__> φυσικά και έφτιαξα και ένα για το swap,τουλάχιστον 12 GB
<Johnny__> γιατί αλλιώς θα κολλάει
<RODIFIRE> johnny Μαλλον εγινε μπερδεμα εγω μιλαω για το δικο μου προβλημα :P :P :P :P
<Johnny__> α κατάλαβα
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Αφού έχεις συνηθίσει το xubuntu (που είπες ότι έχεις εγκαταστήσει στο laptop) γιατί δε βάζεις το ίδιο στο PC σου;
<Johnny__> εγώ δεν ξέρω γιατί όταν καίω τα linux ubuntu 15 ή 14 δεν μπορώ να τα εγκαταστήσω μετά
<Johnny__> πριν το έκανα χωρίς πρόβλημα
<Johnny__> τι κι αν άλλαξα και μάρκα dvd ,όταν το τρέχω στο mac ,δεν προχωρά ή εγκατάσταση, ούτε καν δείχνει την εισαγωγική οθόνη
<Johnny__> τι κι αν τα καίω είτε σε dvd είτε σε usb, το ίδιο και το αυτό
<kerato_> mac
<Johnny__> άλλαξε τίποτα ,όσο καιρό δεν ασχολήθηκα με τα ubuntu;
<RODIFIRE> εγω δεν εχω ιδεα παντως μολις εβαλα ubuntu 14 :P :P
<Johnny__> macbook pro εδώ
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Δεν είπες ότι έχεις xubuntu στο laptop;
<kerato_> den vgazei oute thn o8onh pou leei "try or install ubuntu" klp ?
<RODIFIRE> ναι εδω και 4 μηνες εχω xubuntu στο laptop
<Johnny__> ναι ούτε αυτή
<Johnny__> μία άσπρη οθόνη
<Johnny__> ή μαύρη
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: ΟΚ, σου αρέσει το xubuntu; Σε βολεύει;
<Johnny__> δεν το ξέρω
<Johnny__> τι έχει αυτό
<Johnny__> βασικά θέλω να ασχοληθώ με hacking
<Johnny__> ερασσιτεχνικά
<Johnny__> μην φανταστείς επαγγελματικά
<RODIFIRE> μεχρι στιγμης ναι με βολεψε αρκετα σε απλη καθημερινη χρηση και ενω το laptop μου ειναι αδυναμο (δυπυρινο 4gb ram) εχει πολυ ανεση σε σχεση με τα 7
<Johnny__> α εδώ κανένα πρόβλημα
<kerato_> adynamo einai afto?
<kerato_> os[Linux 4.3.0-1-686-pae i686] distro[Debian stretch/sid] cpu[2 x Intl(R) Pentiumm(R) D CPU 3.20GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 3.19GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 56.3% free] disk[Total: 70.2GB, 58.9% free] video[Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller] ether[645 NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Johnny__> αν και έχει 4 gb μνήμη που αναβαθμίζεται ο επεξεργαστής i5 κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά του,΄τοσο σε  mac os x, όσο σε windows και linux
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: ΟΚ, αφού σε βολεύει το xubuntu θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις το ίδιο και στο PC σου. Εκτός αν θες να πειραματιστείς με άλλα Ubuntu flavors.
<Johnny__> Για να μην τρώμε πολύτιμο χρόνο, ήξερα ότι κατεβάζεις το iso που θες
<Johnny__> το καις σε ένα dvd και μετά εκκινείς απο εκεί
<Johnny__> για να εγκαταστήσεις τα ubuntu
<Johnny__> τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα 12 και 13 έτσι έκανα
<Johnny__> τώρα τι κι αν το κάνω σε dvd, usb δεν γίνεται
<Johnny__> ξέρει κανείς γιατί;
<kerato_> oxi
<kerato_> google it
<Johnny__> μήπως γιατί τα προηγούμενα ήταν LTS;
<RODIFIRE> το xubuntu το εβαλα σαν ελαφρη στο laptop θα ηθελα να δωκιμασω κατι αλλο επειδη μπορω κιολας με το pc μου μιαςκαι ειναι "δυνατος"
<kerato_> poio mac exeis re tzoni
<kerato_> mipws 8elei tipota nomodeset h kati
<Johnny__> ευθύς αμέσως θα δοκιμάσω τα ήδη «καμένα» 14 LTS να δω αν θα μπορέσω να τα περάσω. επιστρέφω αμεσως
<RODIFIRE> και μου προτινανε απο Lunix το ubuntu - linux mint - debian και ξεκινησα με ubuntu που παντα ειδα να το δοκιμασω :P :P
<Johnny__> macbook pro i5
<kerato_> ok
<kerato_> To Avoid long EFI wait before GRUB
<kerato_> If your Macbook spends 30 seconds with "white screen" before GRUB shows, try booting from your Mac OS X install disc, select language, then click Utilities- Terminal, and enter:
<kerato_> bless --device /dev/disk0s1 --setBoot --legacy
<kerato_> Assuming that the bootloader is on sda1, otherwise /dev/disk0s2 if it's on sda2, etc.
<Johnny__> δοκιμάζω και επιστέφω
<kerato_> apo askubuntu.com
<kerato_> prepei na valeis to uefi se legacy mode
<Johnny__> σε εμένα μιλάς;
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: OK, δοκίμασε κάτι άλλο. Πάντως το "official" Ubuntu (αυτό που εγκατέστησες στο PC σου δηλαδή) ΔΕ χρησιμοποιεί "παραδοσιακό" desktop. Χρησιμοποιεί το Unity που είναι κάπως διαφορετικό. Και δεν ξέρω κάποιο τρόπο να κάνεις το Unity να μοιάζει με "παραδοσιακό" desktop.
<junka> teli ginei erasitaxniko hacker ?
<Johnny__> καλα κάνω ατό που είπα
<RODIFIRE> αν υπαρχει τροπος να ρυθμησω πιο "windows" στυλ τα ubuntu με εναρξη και ετσι θα με βολευε πολυ γιαυτο και ρωταω τι τροποι υπαρχουν με το να βαλω την ωρα μου οπως θελω τον δεικτη να αλλαξω χρωμα με ταμπλο πανω κατω και ετσι οπως ειπαμε και παρανω :)
<Johnny__> σου φαίνεται περίεργο;
<Johnny__> of course I want to know about hacking networks in ubuntu environment
<RODIFIRE> δεν ειπαρχει ομως τροπος "μορφοποιησεις" σε στυλ που "μαρεσει" οπως εκανα στα xubuntu?
<Johnny__> so, don't laugh
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Αυτό που λες "windows στυλ" είναι αυτό που λέμε "traditional desktop environment" πχ δες εδώ: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/88/MATE_Desktop_Environment_1.8_-_About.png
<simosx> RODIFIRE, το Ubuntu με το Unity έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο που λειτουργεί. Από το Dash επιλέγεις τις εφαρμογές και τις βάζεις στον Εκκινητή (Launcher). Είναι λειτουργικός τρόπος, και επιτρέπει να κάνεις την πραγματική δουλειά που χρειάζεται να κάνεις στον υπολογ
<simosx> ιστή.
<junka> ee2455; mas exeis gamisei me to paradosiako sou desktop
<junka> as ta dokimasei ola k as dialeksei
<simosx> PSA: το πρόβλημα που υπήρχε εδώ και δύο μέρες με τις αναβαθμίσεις στο Ubuntu με τον ελληνικό archive mirorr, έχει διορθωθεί.
<kerato_> lol
<RODIFIRE> θα σου δειξω μια παλια εικονα αν την βρω πως ειχα τα xubuntu και θα ηθελα να τα κανω καπως ετσι
<junka> simosx; cool
<kerato_> to idio provlhma eixame kai sto debian simosx
<simosx> kerato, για το Ubuntu, το hostname για Ελλάδα είναι το gr.archive.ubuntu.com. Για το Debian τι είναι;
<kerato> ftp.debian.gr ? de 8ymamai
<ee2455> simosx: http://ftp.gr.debian.org/debian/
<simosx> ftp.gr.debian.org is an alias for patroklos.noc.ntua.gr.
<ee2455> simosx: Sounds correct.
<simosx> εμείς είχαμε πρόβλημα με το otenet.gr. Με το NTUA ήταν μάλλον κάτι άλλο.
<kerato> auto nai
<kerato> paizei na min eixan ginei syns oi mirrors giati evgaze hash sum mismatches
<kerato> telospantwn twra einai ok
<kerato> sync*
<ee2455> Το ftp.gr.debian.org είναι το primary mirror. Υπάρχουν και δύο secondary mirrors: debian.otenet.gr και ftp.cc.uoc.gr
<RODIFIRE> http://i66.tinypic.com/wsl3y9.png
<RODIFIRE> δεν ξερω αν καταφερα να ανεβασω σωστα την φωτο χαχα αλλα δειτε πως το εχω μηπως βοηθησει
<RODIFIRE> μπορω "καπως" ετσι να το κανω και το ubuntu?
<kerato> oxi
<RODIFIRE> τιποτα απο αυτα δεν μπορω να κανω δηλαδη με κανεναν διαφορετικο τροπο? κανα προγραμμα εφαρμογη ή το mate?
<ee2455> Τί κόκκινο panel είναι αυτό ρε RODIFIRE;!;! Χαχαχα!!
<kerato> to perivalon pou exei to ubuntu de dexetai tetoies parametropoihseis
<kerato> kai edw pou ta leme
<kerato> einai poly pio wraio apo to karnavali pou eixes ftiaksei
<RODIFIRE> χαχαχα πανω ομως εχω μαυρο :P
<simosx> RODIFIRE, η νέα μόδα είναι η απλούστευση του περιβάλλοντος εργασίας. Όλα αυτά τα distractions δεν βοηθάνε. Αν θέλεις system monitor, βάζεις το conky που λειτουργεί μια χαρά στο Ubuntu.
<RODIFIRE> δεν με ενδιαφερει να εχω τα χρωματα αλλα πχ την ωρα το χ απο δεξια της εφαρμογες στο ταμπλο και ετσι
<kerato> an to 8es etsi sonei kai kala prepei na epilekseis kapoio allo perivallon
<kerato> px to mate opws hdh sou eipan, h to cinnamon
<simosx> Με το Ubuntu βάζεις τον Εκκινητή σε autohide, οπότε όταν έχεις ανοικτό κάποιο πρόγραμμα, να καταλαμβάνει όλη την οθόνη.
<RODIFIRE> και πως μπορω να τα δοκιμασω αυτα? (μπορω να θελω μετα να τα απενεγκαταστησω και να ερθω στο κανονικο?
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Τί λειτουργικά έχεις στο PC σου; Ubuntu είναι το ένα. Εχεις άλλα; (πχ Windows)
<simosx> η εγκατάσταση άλλου περιβάλλοντος σε μια διανομή φέρνει μέσα ένα σωρό πακέτα, και δεν είναι κάτι που έχει δοκιμαστεί ότι λειτουργεί καλά όταν πας να επαναφέρεις στην αρχική κατάσταση.
<RODIFIRE> ειχα windows 7 (που θελω να ξανα βαλω γιατι δεν λειτουργουσε προβλημα με τα uefi επειδη δεν ηταν sp1) τωρα το δευτερο που εχω ειναι windows 10
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: ΟΚ, άρα έχεις Ubuntu και Windows 10. Εχεις τίποτα σημαντικό στο Ubuntu; (πχ data)
<RODIFIRE> οχι πριν λιγα λεπτα το ανοιξα δεν εχω προλαβει να κατεβασω κατι :)
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: ΟΚ, τότε κατέβασε το .iso από τη διανομή που θες να δοκιμάσεις και κάνε εγκατάσταση πάνω στο partition που τώρα έχει Ubuntu. Το Ubuntu θα διαγραφεί.
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Αν κάποια στιγμή θες να γυρίσεις σε Ubuntu, το ξανα-εγκαθιστάς.
<ee2455> Φαντάζομαι τα Windows 10 έχουν data και άλλα σημαντικά. Εχεις κρατήσει backup;
<RODIFIRE> Α δηλαδη αν θελω να δοκιμασω το ubuntu mate ή καποιο αλλο δηλαδη κατεβασω το iso το καιω και το κανω εγκατασταση με τον ιδιο τροπο (για να μην χασω τα Windows 10?
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Ναι, αυτό θα πρότεινα να κάνεις.
<RODIFIRE> εικονες βιντεο και τετοια τα εχω ολα σε εξωτερικο στα 10 θα εχω ανοιχτες σελιδες κανα save παιχνιδιου και τετοια πραγματα
<ee2455> Πόση RAM έχει το PC σου;
<RODIFIRE> 8gb
<ee2455> Μπορείς αν θέλεις να εγκαταστήσεις το virtualbox και να δοκιμάσεις όσες διανομές θέλεις σε virtual machines.
<RODIFIRE> αυτο μπορω να το κανω και απο ubuntu? υποστιριζετε εννοω ?
<ee2455> Μέσα στο Ubuntu εγκαθιστάς το virtualbox (μια εφαρμογή είναι). Μετά, μέσα στο virtualbox φτιάχνεις virtual machines στις οποίες εγκαθιστάς ό,τι λειτουργικό θες.
<ee2455> Αν δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί καθόλου με virtualization, γκούγκλαρέ το.
<RODIFIRE> ετσι ειχα δοκιμασει τα windows 10 Και επαιζα με τα windows xp να θυμηθω τα παλια πιστευω δεν θα εχω προβλημα :)
<RODIFIRE> που μπορω να τα βρω και να κατεβασω? υπαρχει καποια "επισημη" σελιδα η google?
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Να κατεβάσεις τί; Τα .iso;
<RODIFIRE> ναι να κατεβασω πχ ubuntu mate iso να δοκιμασω που λεγαμε
<ee2455> Πήγαινε στο επίσημο site της διανομής.
<ee2455> Γκούκλαρε το όνομα της διανομής και φαντάζομαι θα στο βγάλει...
<RODIFIRE> quit
<RODIFIRE> ξεχασα πριν να σας ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας μεχρι τωρα :)
<RODIFIRE> εισαι αψογοι :)
<RODIFIRE> ελπιζω να μην σας ζαλισα με της ερωτησεις σαν καινουριος στον κοσμο του ubuntu αλλα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει τροπος να ομαδοποιησω της εφαρμογες μου
<RODIFIRE> στο παρον ubuntu
<RODIFIRE> και αν υπαρχει τροπος να της βαλω με την σειρα που θελω ποιο θα ειναι πρωτο δλδ
<george334> paidia kalhspera mporei kapoios na mou dwsei mia boh8eia???
<RODIFIRE> γεια σας δεν ξερω αν μου απαντησε κανεις πριν αλλα ηθελα να ξανα ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να ομαδοποιησω της εφαρμογες μου πχ προγραμματα μαζι παιχνιδια μαζι και ετσι?
<kerato> geia
<kerato> nomizw yparxei alla den eimai sigouros
<RODIFIRE> α ωραια ευχαριστω και κατι ακομα αν θελησω να βαλω και xubuntu ή linux mint Και ετσι πρεπει να ξανα φτιαξω 2 παρτισιο? (σαν τριτο λογισμικο? )
<kerato> posa partitions exeis twra
<Guest20835> hello?
<kerato> hi
<Guest20835> paidia thelw voitheia molis ekana format sto laptop kai den vriskw pleon ta arxeia mou
<Guest20835> enas filos mou eipe na valw ubuntu kai twra den kserw ti ginete :/
<kerato> ok
<kerato> otan ekanes install to ubuntu
<kerato> krathses kai ta windows? h xrhsimopoihses oloklhro ton disko
<Guest20835> den kserw :/ :/
<Guest20835> pantws den vlepw katholou windows twra mono ubuntu
<kerato> ok
<kerato> pata to dash kai psakse gia terminal
<kerato> kai anoikse to
<Guest20835> pwww theoulako mou exw toses fwtografies ean egine kati tha pethanw
<kerato> erm prin kanoume format
<kerato> kratame kai kana backup
<kerato> tespa gia kane afto pou eipa
<Guest20835> na kanw ti akrivws? sorry den kserw kai polla!!!
<kerato> pata to windows key na anoiksei to dash
<Guest20835> ok
<kerato> kai sto pedio pou psaxneis grapse terminal
<Guest20835> ok ti einai auto twra
<Guest20835> wxxx
<kerato> anoikse to
<simosx> Guest20835, http://i.stack.imgur.com/eGkNs.jpg
<Guest20835> re paidia ti einai ola auta
<Guest20835> hahaha
<simosx> Guest20835, πες που κόλλησες. Είναι δικές σου οι φωτογραφίε που θέλεις να ανακτήσεις.. ;-)
<Guest20835> ni
<Guest20835> kai eixa tosa arxeia kai olous tous fakelous, pwww pane ola twra dld?
<kerato> afto prospa8oume na doume christine
<simosx> πρέπει να κάνεις συγκεκριμένα βήματα, που αν δεν τα πούμε από εδώ, δεν θα τα βρεις εύκολα αλλού.
<Guest20835> giati ta ekana ola auta theouli mou.. toses wres perimena kai twra ta diegrapsa ola kai to laptop einai akomh argo :(
<RODIFIRE> 1 για windows 10    1 για windows 7    1 για ubuntu και 1 για swap
<kerato> kai einai ola primary RODIFIRE?
<simosx> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%BCbler-Ross_model
<simosx> Guest20835, είσαι στο στάδιο 1.
<kerato> vasika an 8es kai defterh dianomh , mporeis na xrhsimopoihseis to idio swap
<kerato> afto pou hdh exeis
<Guest20835> re paidia voithiste me ligaki :/
<kerato> Guest20835 : kane opws sou eipame psyxraimia
<Guest20835> fuck it... i'll buy a mac
<RODIFIRE> απο που το κοιταω αυτο?
<kerato> RODIFIRE : dwse ena sudo fdisk -l
<kerato> h anoikse to gnome-disks
<RODIFIRE> εχω και προβλημα με το ιντερνετ :P και στα δυο δεν μπορω να βρω που μου το λεει
<kerato> sto type
<gnugr> RODIFIRE: τι εννοείς; μήπως δεν σου δίνει πρόσβαση διαχείρισης;
<kerato> RODIFIRE : enan disko exeis?
<RODIFIRE> 3 εχω τωρα πανω
<RODIFIRE> οχι νομιζω εχω προσβαση γιατι μου ζητησε κωδικο και εβαλα
<kerato> wraia to fdisk ti epistrefei?
<kerato> h dwse sudo parted /dev/sda print
<kerato> h analoga gia poion disko 8es
<RODIFIRE> Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name                  Flags  1      1049kB  106MB   105MB   fat32                                 boot  2      106MB   55,8GB  55,7GB  ntfs                                  msftdata  5      55,8GB  120GB   64,4GB  ext4  6      120GB   122GB   2000MB  linux-swap(v1)  3      122GB   180GB   57,4GB  ntfs            Basic data partition  msftdata  4      180GB   180GB   472MB   ntfs   
<RODIFIRE> -
<RODIFIRE> Disk /dev/sdd: 64.0 GB, 64016220160 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7782 cylinders, total 125031680 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x7eb350a4     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdd1              32   125031679    62515824    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<RODIFIRE> κατι τετοια μου λεει αλλα δεν ξερω που το λεει :Ρ
<kerato> haha
<kerato> ok
<RODIFIRE> :P :P :P :P
<kerato> akou grapse ayto pou 8a sou pw
<kerato> sudo apt install pastebinit
<kerato> kai molis teleiwwsei
<kerato> sudo parted /dev/sda print | pastebinit
<RODIFIRE>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12  	  Model: ATA INTEL SSDSC2CT18 (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 180GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: gpt  Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name                  Flags  1      1049kB  106MB   105MB   fat32                                 boot  2      106MB   55,8GB  55,7GB  ntfs                                  msftdata  5      55,8GB  120GB   64,4GB  ext4  6   
<RODIFIRE> τα βγαζει εδω οπως ναναι :Ρ
<RODIFIRE> μου εβγαλε μια "σελιδα" και μου βγαζει αυτα
<kerato> to link h8ela
<RODIFIRE> α οκ
<kerato> telospantwn mh to kourazoume
<kerato> epeidh to pc sou einai arketa dynato, otiallo 8es mporeis na to dokimaseis se virtualbox
<RODIFIRE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15018102/
<RODIFIRE> απλα φοβαμαι μηπως δεν μου δουλευει τοσο καλα σε virtualbox γιαυτο σκεφτομαι αν μπορω να βαλω καποιο ακομα Linux ετσι
<kerato> ah gpt exeis
<kerato> entaksei
<kerato> nai, mporeis
<RODIFIRE> πρεπει να κανω 1 ακομα παρτισιον? ομως για να βαλω αλλο Linux?
<kerato> eh nai
<RODIFIRE> ωραια αφου δεν χρειαζεται 1 μια χαρα
<RODIFIRE> αυτο ηθελα να ξερω αν γινεται με ενα η ... και κανενα :P :P :P
<RODIFIRE> υπαρχει κανενα "δωρεαν βιβλιο" στο ιντερνετ για τετοια χρησημα πραγματα να το κοιτουσα αν εβρισκα χρονο? :P
<kerato> http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/10.04/el/screen/%CE%9E%CE%B5%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8E%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%82%20%CE%BC%CE%B5%20%CF%84%CE%BF%20Ubuntu%2010.04.pdf
<kerato> xwsou
<kerato> einai ligo palio alla ta pio polla isxyoun akoma
<RODIFIRE_> ο τι τελεια! ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου :)
<kerato> egine manmu
<RODIFIRE> μας εχει αλλαξει τα φωτο η wind με το ιντερνετ.....
<jim137> γεια χαρά
<kerato> hi
<RODIFIRE> πως μπορω να δω τα κρυφα αρχεια?  :P :P
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Σε command line;
<RODIFIRE> εεε νομιζω οχι λεω για τους φακελους που αρχιζουν με τελεια (.)
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Ναι, σε τί περιβάλλον είσαι τώρα; Σε command line (τερματικό) ή σε γραφικό περιβάλλον;
<RODIFIRE> Α! σε γραφικο περιβαλλον (παραθυρα :P )
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Κάπου πρέπει να έχει κάποια επιλογή "show hidden files" ο file manager που χρησιμοποιείς :-)
<RODIFIRE> οο εχει μαγηκο κολπο χαχα ποσο ασχετος ειμαι μερικες φορες :Ρ
<ee2455> Δοκίμασε να πατήσεις CTRL+H
<RODIFIRE> απλα δεν ειδα οτι εχει προβολι και ετσι οταν παω το ποντικη πανω εμφανιζεται ;Ρ
<RODIFIRE> Α! τελεια ακομα καλυτερα με τον τροπο που ειπες :)
<RODIFIRE> ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι :)\
<ee2455> RODIFIRE: Τίποτα.
<RODIFIRE> και κατι ακομα :P :P :) χρησημοποιει κανεις καποιο προγραμμα για cut mp3 να φτιαξω ηχο κλησεις? η να κατεβασω οποιο βρω :P
<RODIFIRE> Με πεταξε παλι το ιντερνετ...
<ee2455> Το audacity είναι εξαιρετικό για επεξεργασία αρχείων ήχου. Είναι αρκετά advanced όμως, οπότε ίσως είναι overkill για απλές κοπτοραπτικές.
<RODIFIRE> ενα στα γρηγορα ηθελα αλλα αυτο το χρεισημοποιουσα και στα windows 7 ( μαζι με το wave editor) οποτε 1 λογος παραπανω αφου υπαρχει και για ubuntu :P :P
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-12
<RODIFIRE_> εχω προβλημα με μερικα προγραμματα αλλα και στην αντιγραφη αρχειο μερικες φορες κολλαει
<RODIFIRE_> στελνω ομως γιατι τωρα δεν μπορω να μπω σε κανεναν σκληρο που εχω περα απο τον βασικο του
<RODIFIRE_> μου βγαζει ενα μνημηα
<RODIFIRE_> " -  Error mounting /dev/sdb2 at /media/rodifire/RODIFIRE 3TB: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb2" "/media/rodifire/RODIFIRE 3TB"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sdb2': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an un
<xeirwn> geia sas paides
<RODIFIRE> με πεταει και απο το ιντερνετ εξω...
<RODIFIRE> μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος στο προβλημα μου?
<RODIFIRE> πριν το κλεισω για να μπω στα windows 10 εμπαινα κανονικα
<RODIFIRE> μπηκα στα 10 και αφου τελειωσα την δουλεια μου εκει και γυρισα εδω μου βγαζει αυτο...
<RODIFIRE> δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι γενικα ετσι τα ubuntu κατι παει στραβα με εμενα η κατι λειπει τι να πω...
<xeirwn> kerato,  ?
<RODIFIRE_> εχω και προβλημα με την wind και δεν ξερω αν με απαντησε κανεις καθε φορα που με πεταει εξω...
<RODIFIRE_> γραψατε κατι?
<xeirwn> den kserw. ki egw twra mpika
<RODIFIRE_> α οκ :)
<RODIFIRE_> απλα με πεταει εξω και δεν εχω ιδεα αν μου λενε κατι μεγαλο προβλημα :/
<xeirwn> exeis dualboot ?
<RODIFIRE_> ναι ειχα windows 10 και εβαλα και ubuntu Πριν λιγες μερες μαζι με τα 10
<RODIFIRE_> δουλευε κανονικα
<RODIFIRE_> αλλα τον εκλεισα μπηκα windows 10 και τον ξανα εκλεισα οταν τελειωσα και με το που μπηκα εδω εχω αυτο το προβλημα
<RODIFIRE_> δεν μπορω να μπω σε κανεναν σκληρο :/
<xeirwn> otan les"me to pou mpika edw..ti akribws enpoeis?...edw sto chat ?
<RODIFIRE_> τα windows 10 οταν τα εβαλα μου χαλασανε και τα windows 7 Pου ειχα και δεν μπορουσα να μπω και τα εσβησα τα 7... οχι λαθος μου στα Ubuntu που ειμαι  :P
<xeirwn> twra me ti eisai ?
<RODIFIRE_> με το που συνδεθηκα στα ubuntu εβαλα τον κωδικο και πηγα να ανοιξω κατι απο τον σκληρο μου εβγαλε το μηνυμα παραπανω
<RODIFIRE_> με Ubuntu
<xeirwn> poio ubuntu egkatestises ?
<RODIFIRE> παλι με πεταξε εξω :/
<RODIFIRE> δεν ξερω αν ειπε κανεις κατι τεσπα :/
<xeirwn> poio ubuntu egkatestises ?
<RODIFIRE> το 14.04.3
<xeirwn> mia xara einai
<xeirwn> LTS ?
<RODIFIRE> ναι
<RODIFIRE> μια χαρα ειναι εγω μαλλον εχω προβλημα η κατι λειπει δεν ξερω γιατι πχ
<xeirwn> na sou pw....exeis mipws facebook ?
<RODIFIRE> κανω μια μετακινηση αντιγραφη και ετσι και μου κολλαει
<xeirwn> RODIFIRE,  ?
<RODIFIRE_> εχει ορεξη σημερα να με πεταει\
<RODIFIRE_> αλλαζω και ονοματα συνεχεια :/
<xeirwn> RODIFIRE, exeis mipws facebook ?
<junka> RODIFIRE_; kaimeno agori
<RODIFIRE_> ναι εχω (ειχα γραψει που λογο ιντερνετ δεν θα ηρθε μαλλον :(  )
<junka> RODIFIRE_; pou emplekses? epeses sta varia?
<xeirwn> RODIFIRE_, empa sto facebook , kai grapse ekei thn aporia sou sto : https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntugr/?ref=bookmarks
<RODIFIRE_> χαχαχα τι εννοεις δεν καταλαβαινω :P
<xeirwn> 8a sou apanthsoun pio grhgora pisteuw
<RODIFIRE_> που να το γραψω χυμα στον τοιχο? αν και δεν μαρεσεικιολας να το δουνε και οι "φιλοι μου"
<xeirwn> 8a mpeis sto facebook sto  ubuntu-gr...exei dikh tou selida ekei
<xeirwn> kai fusika 8a to grapseis sto ubuntu-gr
<xeirwn> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntugr/?ref=bookmarks
<junka> o xeirwn de kserei pws doulevei to fb :P
<RODIFIRE_> χαχα :P απλα δεν θα ηθελα να γραψω εκει για να μην το δουνε οι "φιλοι" μου στους τοιχους τους
<RODIFIRE_> κατι παιζει μαλλον με τα windows 10
<RODIFIRE_> κατι θα εκανε οταν εκανα Log in
<RODIFIRE_> αλλα το απενεργοποιησα ομως δεν εκανα επανεκκινηση ξερω γω
<junka> profanos kai to gamises
<junka> to fast boot to ekanes disable?
<RODIFIRE_> απο bios?
<junka> apo windows, einai rythmisi twn windows
<RODIFIRE_> δεν πειραξα κατι αν ηταν απο πριν windows και ετσι που ειχα παλια μαλλον οχι
<RODIFIRE_> μαλλον οχι δεν το εκανα
<RODIFIRE_> βασικα δεν εκανα τιποτα
<RODIFIRE_> αν ηταν κανονικα "on" θα ειναι ακομα
<RODIFIRE_> λες αυτο ειναι το προβλημα και πρεπει να το κανω disable?
<junka> na sou pw de ktlv poio einai to provlima akrivos
<RODIFIRE_> λοιπον
<RODIFIRE_> ενω ημουν στα ubuntu
<RODIFIRE_> και εσβηνα κατι εικονες
<RODIFIRE_> εκλεισα το pc να μπω στα windows 10
<RODIFIRE_> Να παιξω κατι με τον αδερφο μου
<RODIFIRE_> δεν τα καταφερα να συνδεθει με τα 7
<RODIFIRE_> οποτε και μετα απο προσπαθεια εκλεισα τα windows 10 μου
<RODIFIRE_> και ξανα συνδεθηκα στα ubuntu
<RODIFIRE_> (κανω απενεργοποιηση καθε φορα και οχι επανεκκινηση δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο)
<RODIFIRE_> και με τοπου προσπαθησα να μπω στον αλλο μου σκληρο (ή και σε οποιο σκληρο να μπω ή Partiosion ) μου βγαζει ενα σφαλμα
<RODIFIRE_> αν θες μπορω να το ξανα γραψω
<junka> oxi de paizei. sta 10 mpike?
<RODIFIRE_> (επικολλησω)
<RODIFIRE_> να το δεις
<RODIFIRE_> ναι κανονικα
<RODIFIRE_> καιπροσπαθουσα να παιξω διπλο age of empires 2
<RODIFIRE_> αλλα δεν μπορεσα και γιαυτο τον εκλεισα
<junka> to sfalma de sto vgazei otan sindese otan anoigeis sto pc alla mesa apo ubuntu otan epilegeis to partition twn windows
<junka> auto katalavaino, alla esu ta les mperdemena
<RODIFIRE_> ναι οταν πατησα να ανοιξω τον 3tb μου (οχι τον sdd που εχω τα λογισμικα )μου το βγζει αυτο
<RODIFIRE_> σορρυ για τον μπερδεμενο τροπο μου
<RODIFIRE_> αυτο γινεται
<RODIFIRE_> οπως ειπες μεσα στα ubuntu
<RODIFIRE_> οταν παω να μπω στον αλλο σκληρο μου
<junka> ego stin arxi katalava oti den mporeis na kaneis boot sta windows
<RODIFIRE_> οχι απαρετητα στον hdd ton windows
<RODIFIRE_> ε με πεταξε και πολλες φορες τα λεω και καπως γιαυτο...
<RODIFIRE_> το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να μπω στους σκληρους μου
<junka> tespa pes to mnm
<RODIFIRE_> "Error mounting /dev/sdb2 at /media/rodifire/RODIFIRE 3TB: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb2" "/media/rodifire/RODIFIRE 3TB"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sdb2': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe s
<RODIFIRE_>  Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option. "
<RODIFIRE_> αυτο μου βγαζει σε καθε δυσκο που προσπαθω
<junka> kala eipa, xreiazete na apanergopoiseis to fast boot
<junka> kane google pws na to kaneis
<RODIFIRE_> ωραια αρα θα συνδεομαι στα 10 ψαξω τον τροπο το απενεργοποιω και ξανα προσπαθω στα ubuntu ε?
<junka> nai
<RODIFIRE_> ωραια ευχαριστω πολυ! δοκιμαζω και οταν ξανα μπω λεω τι καταφερα :)
<junka> ok
<RODIFIRE> ωραια ευχαριστω πολυ :) αυτο ηταν το προβλημα :)
<junka> apla na ksereis oti den einai to teleutaio provlima pou tha antimetopiseis
<RODIFIRE> λογο windows η γενικα με τα ubuntu?
<RODIFIRE> παντως με τα windows τοσα χρονια ειχα πολλα προβληματα :Ρ
<junka> genika
<RODIFIRE> υπομονη να εχουμε τοτες :Ρ παντως δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα εχω καποια θεματακια στα Ubuntu
<RODIFIRE> δεν ξερω τι μπορει να εκανα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-13
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα παρέα :)
<Tassos> υπάρχει τρόπος σε ένα lan να κάνεις ομαδική εγκατάσταση εφαρμογών ; πακέτων
<Tassos> ακόμη και ενημερώσεων ; από ένα υπολογιστή σε όλους μαζί να γίνεται ταυτόχρονα
<robopal> posa pc?
<kerato> esy pws 8a to ekanes afto robopal
<robopal> gia liga pc de tha asxoliomoun, apla krataw ta paketa pou katevazei de ta svinw me clean kai ta stelnw sta alla pc gia na mi ta ksanakatevazw
<kerato> swsta an einai idia architecture aftos einai enas tropos
<robopal> apo ekei kai pera gia polla pc uparxei to apt-cacher-server
<robopal> to idio einai vasika, gia na mi ta kaneis manually kathe fora, alla siga, gia liga pc, siga to kopo
<kerato> nice
<kerato> einai san local repository tropon tina
<robopal> nai mwre, to thema einai oti san home user, spania na kratiseis 2-3 machines me idio leitourgiko kai idio version ;p
<robopal> ti na ta kaneis na einai idia ;p
<robopal> sunithws exoume ena linux, ena windows, ena pi kserw gw ;pppp
<kerato> e leme gia ena mikro grafeio me 5-6-10 pc as poume
<Tassos> robopal: και
<Tassos> kerato: thanks για το ενδιαφέρον.. συγνώμη αλλά τώρα είδα πως μου απαντήσατε
<Tassos> εγώ εννοείται πως δε το θέλω βρε για το σπίτι
<kerato> https://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher/
<kerato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<kerato> des tote afta
<Tassos> αλλά για ένα εργαστήριο με 20+ υπολογιστές
<Tassos> καταλάβατε; Έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση και το epoptes αλλά δε με βοηθάει και τόσο πολύ σε αυτό το θέμα
<Tassos> γενικά πιστεύω τι στο καλό θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τρόπος αν θες να κάνες σε ένα εργαστήριο
<Tassos> ή σε ένα LAN γενικά εγκατάσταση το ίδιο λογισμικό και τα ίδια προγράμματα
<Tassos> να μην τα κάνεις ένα ένα σε όλα..
<kerato> synh8ws ta ergasthria exoun ltsp kai thin clients
<Tassos> μετά από ένα σημείο να τα κάνεις όλα ένα ένα ξεχωριστά σε κάθε pc είναι απίστευτα φφ..
<Tassos> δε μπορώ να το χαρακτηρίσω
<Tassos> kerato: μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο κατατοπιστικός ;
<Tassos> το "ltsp" νομίζω το είχα δει στην "σχολική" ελληνική έκδοση του ubuntu
<robopal> e ksekina apo ta links auta
<robopal> kaneis local repository
<Tassos> και τι να κάνω ένα απλά local repository ;
<Tassos> από ταχύτητα για download & upload δεν με απασχολεί.. δεν έχω τέτοιο θέμα
<robopal> e meta exeis ena script pou kanei automata update/upgrade
<robopal> e pos einai simantiko, de leei na katevazeis 20 fores ta idia arxeia
<robopal> des to cron-apt
<robopal> kaneis install kai config apt-cacher-server kai cron-apt kai teleiwses
<robopal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoWeeklyUpdateHowTo
<Tassos> robopal: έχεις δίκιο για το κατέβασμα.. αλλά καταλαβαίνεις πως αυτό είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα..
<Tassos> και ειδικά αν έχεις τέλεια γραμμή..
<robopal> wait auto pou eipa gia to cron-apt den einai apolutos akrives, opos kai na exei diavase to link leei parakatw
<Tassos> όσο για τον σύνδεσμο που μου έστειλες.. αν δε κάνω λάθος αυτό είναι κυρίως για ενημερώσεις έτσι;
<robopal> vazeis to script pou leei kai teleiwses
<robopal> oxi, des to olo.
<robopal> ftoiaxneis cron job
<Tassos> γιατί για εμένα δεν είναι μόνο τα updates.. π.χ. θέλω να εγκαταστήσω μια νέα εφαρμογή..
<robopal> e psakse tote gia alli lush
<Tassos> θέλω αυτή να γίνει επίσης ΤΑΥΤΌΧΡΟΝΑ εγκατάσταση και σε όλα τα μηχανήματα του εργατηρίου
<robopal> den exoume kanei administrators se ergastiria
<Tassos> δε πειράζει όλοι μαζί μαθαίνουμε.. ;) άλλωστε και αυτά που μου είπες είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον
<Tassos> αλλά νομίζω πως πλέον κατάφερα να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε πιο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα μου
<Virus> καλησπερ
<Virus> καλησπερα
<robopal> hi
<Virus> ποτε το βλεπουμε για live παλι
<Virus> την ιστοσελιδα εννοω
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-14
<jenniepet> Καλησπέρα! Λοιπόν, ανέβασα ένα καινούριο λεξικό ορολογίας (αγγλικά-ελληνικά και αντίστροφα)
<jenniepet> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3588645/Dictionaries/EN_EL_iate_dsl.zip
<jenniepet> Εδώ και κανένα χρόνο, η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή έχει ανεβάσει ένα μέρος της βάσης ορολογίας IATE για download
<jenniepet> Άδεια:
<jenniepet> You are allowed to reproduce the data provided on this page for your personal needs, to distribute it for non-commercial and commercial purposes, and to make and distribute derivative works, provided the source is acknowledged as follows:  Download IATE, European Union, [year].  The software necessary for exploitation or extraction (IATExtract) is distributed with the export file. The Translation Centre for the Bodies of the Eur
<jenniepet> Πηγή:
<jenniepet> http://iate.europa.eu/tbxPageDownload.do
<jenniepet> Ακούει κανείς;;
<jenniepet> Τεσπα, μπορείτε να το χρησιμοποίησετε με το goldendict (linux, win, android) ή το fora (ios).
<jenniepet> Και ψάχνω 1. μέρος να το ανεβάσω μόνιμα (και ενδεχομένως και άλλους γλωσσικούς συνδυασμούς)
<jenniepet> 2. Κάποιον να πάρει το σκριπτάκι που έφτιαξα και να το σουλουπώσει.
<jenniepet> Hi, είναι κανείς εδώ;;
<Guest67006> Καλησπερα παιδια
<Guest67006> κανενας εδω ?
<NikTh> Guest67006: Καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-07
<deanman> καλησπέρα, νέο μέλος της κοινότητας σας κ ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάνετε συχνές συναντήσεις κλπ.
<eiosifidis> deanman: εδώ δεν υπάρχει πολύ κινηση
<eiosifidis> Περισσότερο στο fb
<deanman> eiosifidis, link ?
<eiosifidis> Συναντήσεις; ανάλογα που είσαι;
<deanman> Αθηνα
<eiosifidis> Συνήθως κανουν κοπή πίτας κλπ στην αθηνα
<eiosifidis> Ριλιζ παριζ
<eiosifidis> Παρτιζ
<eiosifidis> Στο fb ψάξε ubuntu-gr
<eiosifidis> Θα βρεις την ομαδα
<eiosifidis> Εδώ οι περισσοτεροι είναι με bouncer για να βλέπουν logs
<eiosifidis> Και απαντούν οτάν μπουν (όπως εγώ) αλλά αυτοι που ρώτησαν την κανουν σε 5 λεπτα
<deanman> eiosifidis, οκ σε ευχαριστώ!
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-08
<yiannis> καλησπέρα
<talos-mintgr> kalhsoera
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-09
<dorei> ta ubuntu ein opws ta windows? mia kalh version, mia moufa?
<a40ntistos[m]> Μόνα ζυγά
<dorei> e nai
<dorei> to prwto ubuntu poy eida htan to 14.04
<dorei> entyposiastika
<dorei> eidika apo to unity
<a40ntistos[m]> Καλό το ζυγό
<dorei> terma h asxhmia tou kde, gnome, klp
<dorei> kai meta to 16.04 megalh sapila
<dorei> empiria win98
<dorei> ekei poy douleveis, ksafnika kolaei
<koleygr> dorei μπορει να ειναι οι drivers των γραφικων σου
<koleygr> δεν ειναι ελαφρυ το ubuntu με unity
<koleygr> ισως πρεπει να περασεις drivers γραφικων
<dorei> ti na to kanw to ubuntu dixws unity?
<koleygr> εχεις περασει ιδιοταγεις γραφικα?
<koleygr> ή εχεις τους ανοιχτους drivers?
<koleygr> δε σου λεω να δοκιμασεις αλλο DE ... λεω να δοκιμασεις να περασεις drivers για την καρτα γραφικων σου
<koleygr> ειναι πολυ πιθανο να κολλαει γι αυτο
<dorei> kai sto 14.04 giati den kolage?
<dorei> on board intel einai
<koleygr> στο 14.04 το unity ηταν πιο ελαφρυ
<koleygr> δεν δινει επιλογη για κλειστους οδηγους ε?
<dorei> den yparxoun kleistoi apo thn intel
<dorei> h idia h intel tous dinei opensource
<koleygr> ααα
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> παντως το 14.04 υποστιριζεται μεχρι 19
<Black_Horseman> kala nai
<Black_Horseman> alla
<Black_Horseman> de tha sou exei kai ti teleytaia ekdosi gimp as poume
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> εχεις δικιο
<Black_Horseman> kapoia paketa prepei na ta pernas me to xeri gia na exeis ta latest updates
<Black_Horseman> kai na min exeis holes sto systima sou
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-10
<petros> Χαιρετω τους φιλους της κοινοτητας
<S1GSEGV> whoa this chanel's so dead
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-11
<George0k00> καλησπερα
#ubuntu-gr 2017-02-12
<koleygr> δοκιμασα το kde-neon την lts εκδοση και ενω ετρεχε κανονικα το live μετα την εγκατασταση κολλαει
<koleygr> πατησα ctrl+alt+f2 και εκανα τα updates
<koleygr> μετα δοκιμασα startx(μετα απο επανεκκινηση) και παλι κολλαει
<koleygr> εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα?
<iSlayWyverns> koleygr: RAM, CPU, GPU, Swap ...
<iSlayWyverns> Drivers?
<koleygr> 5,8 Gb Intel® Core™2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz × 2
<koleygr> nvidia με 1 Gb αυτονομη μνημη
<koleygr> αλλα δε θυμαμαι
<koleygr> drivers δεν ξερω τι εβαλε... αλλα το live ετρεχε κανονικα
<koleygr> ειμαι σε debian τωρα και δεν το βλεπω το partition του στο nautilus
<iSlayWyverns> hmmm
<koleygr> το βρηκα
<iSlayWyverns> α, τι πήγε λάθος;
<koleygr> φαινονται τα χαρακτηριστηκα που ζητας σε καποιο αρχειο?
<koleygr> οχι
<koleygr> βρηκα το παρτισιον
<koleygr> δε βρηκα τι πηγε λαθος
<iSlayWyverns> koleygr, θα βοηθούσα αλλά διαβάζω για εξεταστική...
<iSlayWyverns> αν βολεύει ρώτα #ubuntu
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> καλο διαβασμα
<koleygr> δεν πειραζει
<NickTux> koleygr: Δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει τη κουβέντα εξ αρχής. Κάνε μια επανάληψη αν δεν είναι κόπος.
<koleygr> ok
<koleygr> εχει να κανει με kde-neon
<koleygr> δοκιμασα να το περασω και το live ετρεχε
<koleygr> αλλα το installed μετα την επανεκκινηση δεν ξεκιναει
<NickTux> Τι λάθος βγάζει και δε ξεκινάει;
<koleygr> κολλαει
<koleygr> στο startx κολλαει και δεν κανει τιποτα μετα
<koleygr> τον κλεινω απο το κουμπι
<koleygr> ουτε ctrl+alt+del
<NickTux> Ctrl + Alt + F2 δοκίμασες ; να συνδεθείς από κονσόλα και να δεις τουλάχιστον το /var/log/Xorg.0.log μήπως αναφέρει κάτι χρήσιμο.
<NickTux> Ποια έκδοση Neon έκανες εγκατάσταση; User Edition , Developers Edition ;
<koleygr> την lts
<koleygr> μπαινω στα αρχεια... εχει καινουριο και παλιο
<koleygr> δεν βλεπω ομως κατι
<koleygr> [   212.388] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVLeaveVT is called.
<koleygr> ετσι τελειωνει το πιο προσφατο
<NickTux> Δοκίμασε για αρχή να κάνεις ένα full upgrade μέσω κονσόλας.
<koleygr> το εκανα
<koleygr> εκανα dist-upgrade
<NickTux> systemctl status sddm , τι επιστρέφει;
<koleygr> πρεπει να μπω εκει να το τρεξω ε?
<NickTux> Για να δεις Errors και Warnings στο Xorg.0.log:   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | egrep "EE|WW"
<NickTux> Ναι, πρέπει να έχεις πρόσβαση και να τρέξεις τις εντολές εκεί.
<koleygr> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<koleygr> [    23.689] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<koleygr> [    23.689] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
<koleygr> [    23.689] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
<koleygr> [    23.689] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
<koleygr> [    23.689] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
<koleygr> [    23.824] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<koleygr> [    23.825] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<koleygr> [    23.851] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<koleygr> [    23.852] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<koleygr> [    23.857] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
<koleygr> [    23.857] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<koleygr> [    23.870] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<NickTux> Είχες προσπαθήσει να κάνεις εγκατάσταση τους nvidia drivers ;
<NickTux> και μη κάνεις ποστ τόσες πολλές γραμμές, γιατί θα σε πετάει έξω για flood.
<NickTux> Καλύτερα στο pastebin.
<koleygr_> τωρα θα το κανω
<NickTux> Τι εννοείς "τώρα θα το κάνω" ; θα κάνεις εγκατάσταση τον Nvidia Driver;
<koleygr_> ναι
<NickTux> Για δοκίμασε και πες αποτελέσματα.
<koleygr_> με ποια εντολη τους περναω?
<NickTux> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<NickTux> Πρέπει να την κάνω για λίγο. Θα επανέλθω αργότερα.
<koleygr_> ok
<koleygr_> ευχαριστω
#ubuntu-gr 2018-02-05
<MESCALINE> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL BEST IRC NETWORK FUCK YOUR NETWORK
<MESCALINE>                                                               
<MESCALINE>                                                             
<MESCALINE> YOUR IRC NETWORK IS TERRIBLE NO ONE CHATS THERE COME CHAT HERE 
<MESCALINE>                                                               
<MESCALINE>                                                              
<MESCALINE> WE TAKE CHATS TO A NEW LEVEL, SOMETHING YOU'VE NEVER SEEN BEFORE
<MESCALINE> sp3ck ktcslash1 ph0b0s_ a40ntistos[m] ubuntulog2 deanman diamond_gr eiosifidis Drakevr fredy alexxtasi[m] lubotu3 elkos
#ubuntu-gr 2018-02-08
<thanos> kalispera, exv to ubuntu teleutaia ekdosh 1604lts kai ekei pou ekana ksekinhma mou ebgale generic 135 kasi leei oti mount den kanei? ti ginei gia thn diorthosi toy?
<thanos> mporeite na me bohthisete?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-02-09
<tspas> kalimera
<lpo> hello
#ubuntu-gr 2019-02-07
<diamond_gr> Χελλοου πιπολ
#ubuntu-gr 2020-02-06
<NasusiroTokasoni> Γεια.
#ubuntu-gr 2020-02-09
<kouskous> καλημερα θα ηθελα λιγη βοηθεια σε αυτο το script
<kouskous> https://pastebin.com/NrC2jgFc
<kouskous> βαζω μερικες φωτογραφιες σε εναν φακελο τρεχω το script και μου φτιαχνει ενα backround.hml το οποιο κανει wallpaper slideshow
<kouskous> το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι οταν διαβασει την τελευται φωτοφραφια δεν ξεκιναει παλι απο την αρχη και δεν ξερω πως να το φτιαξω
<kouskous> κανεις?????
